# Wheel refinishing Ayrshire/Glasgow



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I need to get the gloss black wheels refinished on my Suzuki Swift. Son uses it and parks by feel 

There's a couple of local places in Kilmarnock - Stiggy motorsport and KW Customs.

Anyone used either or have another recommendation please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wheel pro scotland in Glasgow are my go to.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> I need to get the gloss black wheels refinished on my Suzuki Swift. Son uses it and parks by feel
> 
> There's a couple of local places in Kilmarnock - Stiggy motorsport and KW Customs.
> 
> ...


Not convinced KW customs actually do it themself I think it's an Ayr company called MrSparkles. I follow KW online as they're near me and their work looks decent and they've had magazine feature cars previously.

The current Focus RS cover car for Fast Car mag is Ayrshire based and had its wheels refurbed by MrSparkles for the shoot so im thinking they must be decent enough.

I was contemplating getting the MX5 wheels refurbed and that's where I was going to try :thumb:

Male sure you let us know where you go.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

To be honest I thought the same. I’ll have a think, really wanted to use a local company to give them the cash but would rather go with a recommendation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

